# Viper 480XV Help Please



## gti (Jan 13, 2010)

Recently purchased a Golf Gti and was thrilled when i found a viper alarm on it! All working great till xmas, then all of a sudden the starter motor went.. or so i thought! Seems the built in triple circuit immobiliser is activating and the car will not start.. tried looking through the manual and have re synch the alarm, but still all im getting is a click, then as i turn the key back the system chirps once! Obviously have no clue what to do at the moment, being a woman and all... can someone please give me some ideas of what the problem is so i can tell a man to help!! ray:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Depending on the age of your car, it still may be a starter problem. A single "click" is a classic symptom of starter failure. Could you provide more info on the car.... age of vehicle and mileage??


----------



## gti (Jan 13, 2010)

its a 99 Golf Gti, ok has 100k on the clock. I thought it was the starter, but the mechanic i got to check it didnt think it was because of the chirp when turning the key back which bought him to the conclusion is could be the immobiliser that kicks in if you dont start the car in 30 seconds from disarming the alarm. Have checked through all the paperwork and cant see the starter being replaced, only the ignition coil replaced mid last year


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

We have some very good volunteers that can help with your troubles. They do show up on a regular basis and you may wish to check back later.... they know what they are doing and what to look for. Thanks for the extra info that will help the techs who work in the area of vehicle security. Be patient and good luck!!


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

gti said:


> its a 99 Golf Gti, ok has 100k on the clock. I thought it was the starter, but the mechanic i got to check it didnt think it was because of the chirp when turning the key back which bought him to the conclusion is could be the immobiliser that kicks in if you dont start the car in 30 seconds from disarming the alarm. Have checked through all the paperwork and cant see the starter being replaced, only the ignition coil replaced mid last year



If the alarm was disarmed and you try to start it than it is something else not the remote starter, the immobilizer is a factory item on the car. If all your getting is a click did you try jumping the battery(to see if it needs replacing)?
The ignition kill will not stop the car from starting IF the alarm is disarmed no matter how long you wait to try it, if the battery is low could cause issues. It could be anything causing this, did the mechanic make sure you have spark on the plug wires, and fuel getting to the throttle body?



> tried looking through the manual and have re synch the alarm, but still all im getting is a click, then as i turn the key back the system chirps once


 A sure sign of a low battery condition.


----------

